# 70-200 2.8L - Loose back part



## anbjerknes (Apr 5, 2018)

I have an old 70-200 2.8L that I got used a few years ago. The lens still works great, and it is one that I usually use a lot. 

Unfortunately the back part of the lens has loosened recently, and since this is an old lens I don't really see the point in spending a lot of time and money to send it away to get it fixed. 

Therefore I am wondering if anyone has any experience with this sort of problem, and know where I would need to get access to in order to tighten the screws that i imagine are loose? Is it just a case of removing the backplate, or will this be a more complicated process? 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

